# Stuck in this grief



## forgetmenot (Oct 26, 2013)

Why does it still feel like yesterday  when it has been years dam  why does it feel like it just happened 

 I can't believe when Therapist said it had been 6 yrs now OMG no  no way    it feels just like yesterday

   Move on  take something of my bros and celebrate who he was

   He was the gentlest soul god he was but all they saw was his illness 

Monday will be 6 years since that day my bro left  he just could not handle the pain anymore  so much sadness in his soul  

  So now i have to let this go somehow 

 i have to let this go i am stuck here i am stuck in like a time zone  because to me  you just left 

 the pain is just as intense the sadness  the disbelief  

 sorry  bro i am so sorry you had to leave and you were so alone in all your suffering  Rest in peace now ok  

You will always be with me bro because like you i too am a sensitive soul  we are much alike we are


----------



## GDPR (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry forgetmenot.....


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 26, 2013)

Hugs and I am so sorry.


----------



## MHealthJo (Oct 26, 2013)

It is beautiful what you have written here about him Forgetmenot.

Can really see the love for him. He really must have on some level/at some times known this and seen it too from you, that he was loved and compassion was felt for him and more was seen of him than just the illness. Or now can see it, or will see it again sometime, depending on various beliefs people may have....

Hugs to you.....


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 26, 2013)

iknew him as a child   then everything went wrong   he was an excellent father omg  he took care of his children when his wife did not  he made sure they all had food to eat their clothes they wore were clean  i knew that much of him    we did have a connection we lost it when i left i left them all behind  i did not reach out to him  i did not reach out to him  he was forgotten   until it was too late


----------



## MHealthJo (Oct 27, 2013)

We so wish that we could take care of everyone, but we just can't.....

xox


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 27, 2013)

I know i could not take care of everyone  but i did not even attempt to reach out to him  he is at peace now though  no one can harm him anymore


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 28, 2013)

Six years along time bro  sorry ok i am sorry RiP


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 29, 2014)

RIp Bro  7yrs dam eh


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 29, 2014)

So hard, isn't it FMN?

It's been 18 years since I lost my daughter. It's still hard.


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 29, 2014)

David Baxter said:


> So hard, isn't it FMN?
> 
> It's been 18 years since I lost my daughter. It's still hard.



I am so sorry Dr Baxter  hugs to you  It never gets easy does it


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 29, 2014)

In some ways it does. It gets easier to remember happy times. But no the loss remains a loss and that part never gets easier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't remember happier times  i guess because there wasn't many  happy memories  i do remember only bits and pieces of the past and they seemed to be sad
i am stuck with  those memories I guess  and the fact there was no help   no one cared

I am glad you are able to remember more happier times now  I really don't know how one carries on when they lose a child   hugs to you


----------



## PrincessX (Oct 29, 2014)

Death of a loved one is the biggest pain in life. I do not know what to say. So sorry for you guys.

---------- Post Merged at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 04:45 PM ----------

I have also experienced it. But death of a parent is somehow more logical than death of a child or sibling. I often think that there is no justification for such events, no logic, excuse of whatever. It just seems irrational and agains all laws of life. I do not believe in God or higher mind for this reason, although I am not trying to re-inforce any religious believes here. We, as humans are left with the grief and the task to find ways to accept unacceptable events. It seems to me that we are expected to be stronger than any laws of nature.


----------



## MHealthJo (Oct 30, 2014)

I really don't know how people cope with certain kinds of loss either. Even 'natural' loss when people get old, is still so so hard.

I guess reaching out and connecting is just what people do. The grief feelings being cared for and heard, is good.

Thinking of you both.... and everyone who's felt losses...


----------



## Mari (Nov 2, 2014)

It is sometimes unbearable and every year I count down the days going through every detail. I do not want to do it and at the same time I cannot help but do it. For me there is no conflict with my beliefs and the seeming random irrationality of life and death because we have been given guidance but not absolute control by any higher being. 

Dear David, I have read your story about your daughter and it is so very sad and yet at the same time it is an incredibly beautiful story of love. Wishing you well. 

Forgetmenot, the happy times were there, you just need to find them and remember. It is so difficult sometimes to wish/think that we could have or should have done more and yet we did the best we could.

It is almost nine years since my son died but right now in this moment it feels as close and as tragic as if it just happened. I know this moment will pass and at some point I will remember what a wonderful person he was and I will smile for the happiness and the joy. Sometimes there are no words that can ease the pain. The best people in my life simply give me a hug. Thank-you, for just being able to share this has stopped my tears. Hugs to everyone who is hurting from the loss of a loved one.


----------



## forgetmenot (Nov 2, 2014)

sending you hugs Mari


----------



## PrincessX (Nov 3, 2014)

Lots of hugs, Mari!


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Nov 6, 2014)

I am so sorry for everyone's losses.

I offer cyber hugs.


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 22, 2015)

im sorry i don't know how to move past this im sorry RIP bro


----------



## Michelle M (Feb 12, 2018)

l am very sorry for your losses.  l lost my daughter 24 yrs ago as of Christmas 2017,  and l cannot imagine your pain,  as for me,  it has been so long but the memories are like they happened just yesterday.  l know it is very hard and my heart is with you in spirit. l know my pain is with me all of the time and especially hard during the Holidays.  l was once told you have experienced a horrible loss,  so there is nothing left to fear in life.  l know for myself that is very true.  So please accept my prayers for your loved ones...


----------

